
Online, We Pay With Our Time Spent Searching - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/11/business/11every.html?hpw
======
stretchwithme
This guy would count the time spent travelling by plane as a cost and ignore
the time we would have spent walking to Europe.

------
WEREA
wow the journalist is clearly inefficient at finding and bookmarking stuff.

Also 3 mins spending does not equate revenue for that website. In fact Web
Design is supposed to make the search time smaller.

We dont pay with out time, we just waste it fighting inefficiency

